# Tomatoes???



## Shelleymomma (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi, apologies for the possibly silly question, can I eat tinned tomatoes in the same way as fresh tomatoes in a low carb diet for type 2? Does anyone have problems with them? Are they to be avoided?....I'm newly diagnosed and still finding my way, thanks for reading.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi Shelleymomma, tinned tomatoes should be fine, I've certainly never experienced a problem with them


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 22, 2016)

I'd check the ingredients, IMHO the less they add the better.... Also steam peeled rather than Lye is better.


----------



## bilbie (Jul 22, 2016)

I use fat secrets to look at carbs, They can be exchanged.

http://www.fatsecret.co.uk/calories-nutrition/generic/red-tomatoes-(canned)

http://www.fatsecret.co.uk/calories-nutrition/generic/tomatoes?portionid=54818&portionamount=100.000


----------



## Shelleymomma (Jul 22, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Hi Shelleymomma, tinned tomatoes should be fine, I've certainly never experienced a problem with them



Thank you.


----------



## Shelleymomma (Jul 22, 2016)

bilbie said:


> I use fat secrets to look at carbs, They can be exchanged.
> 
> http://www.fatsecret.co.uk/calories-nutrition/generic/red-tomatoes-(canned)
> 
> http://www.fatsecret.co.uk/calories-nutrition/generic/tomatoes?portionid=54818&portionamount=100.000



Thank you, I'll take a look.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 22, 2016)

Enjoy ! Carbs should be on the tin if any.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 22, 2016)

12g carb in a whole 400g tin ''East End" brand, from Tescos, that I slung in the chili tonight so can was handy on the side ready for someone to take out and stick in the recycling bin.

So even if you ate a whole tin to yourself, which is unlikely I'd have thought - you could hardly be accused of going berserk with them!

Martin - we wouldn't know how the hell they skinned em - doesn't tell you that on our tins.  However I'd be mightily surprised if anyone in Europe used anything as caustic as lye for anything nowadays! 

You can't even very often even get hold of caustic soda crystals to unblock drains if you want some for that !


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 23, 2016)

Tomatoes are 70% water & good for you. From the garden, what they put in the tins who knows


----------



## pottersusan (Jul 23, 2016)

But then there's me... Tomatoes definitely need counting!


----------



## grovesy (Jul 23, 2016)

Yeah but we don't have them from garden all the year! Nearly end of July I just picked my first 3 yesterday!


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 23, 2016)

grovesy said:


> Yeah but we don't have them from garden all the year! Nearly end of July I just picked my first 3 yesterday!


Good grovesy, I bet they taste good - enjoy


----------



## grovesy (Jul 23, 2016)

Not eaten them yet will do later!


----------



## Shelleymomma (Jul 23, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Enjoy ! Carbs should be on the tin if any.


Thank you.


----------



## Shelleymomma (Jul 23, 2016)

trophywench said:


> 12g carb in a whole 400g tin ''East End" brand, from Tescos, that I slung in the chili tonight so can was handy on the side ready for someone to take out and stick in the recycling bin.
> 
> So even if you ate a whole tin to yourself, which is unlikely I'd have thought - you could hardly be accused of going berserk with them!
> 
> ...



Thank you...can I ask did you add beans to your chilli? Some people seem to have a problem with beans...apart from the usual...ha ha .


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 23, 2016)

Different brands vary in carbs but not enough to worry about really.  I've found Aldi/Lidl tinned toms lowest carbs & I think Napolina were pretty good too.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 23, 2016)

We use East End because they are cheaper and usually have more tomatoes and less juice than other brands including Napolina Mark.  Some people are entirely put off EE apparently and if you observe - they are always first choice by persons from the Indian sub-continent.  Bearing in mind the basis of one hell of a lot of Indian etc recipes IS tinned tomatoes, seeing them at 4 tins for £1 in Tescos several times, we tried em.  Brilliant - very often at that price - and I stockpile em!

Yep I used tinned beans - always Tesco ones in chili sauce, the latter of course adds to the carb count, as does the Colmans Chili con Carne mix I use.  Were Iow carbing I would try the red beans in water rather than sauce, and create the heat I wanted (though personally I can't eat it 'red-hot' anyway) with chili powder and maybe add a fresh* one or two, if you remove the seeds it reduces the 'heat', and add a bit of sweetness with paprika (as you would with Goulash)

* know the greengrocer LOL - esp Indian ones are good for chilis etc and don't tend to lie about the strength of theirs!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 23, 2016)

For some reason, white kidney beans are lower in carbs than red ones.  Think i've had the East End toms.  They were nice.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 25, 2016)

Should not do you any harm


----------

